
The OnePlus 2 does not have NFC - SoulMan
The OnePlus 2 does not have NFC, does not have Qi charging, and does not have Quick Charge 2.0 or something similar.
======
mattkrea
The URL said it all: [https://oneplus.net/hype](https://oneplus.net/hype) <\-
_HYPE_

------
petepete
NFC is useless in the UK anyway. I've had it on my phones since 2011 and used
it about three times - never for anything 'important' (like paying for
something).

Yes, I know I could buy and program my own tags, but I have no need to, I'd
just like to be able to buy a packet of bananas from the Co-op without having
to carry my wallet around.

